# For mist type wines which is better



## Sammyk (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a mist kit I am going to start soon. I have been doing some reading and there are some options. I am looking to increase the ABV for longer storage and to cut back on some of the sweetness.

Which do you prefer and why?

1) Make 5 gallons instead of 6 follow directions

2) Bump up the sugar at fermentation

3) Use half of the flavor pack at fermentation


----------



## cpfan (Jan 5, 2013)

SammyK...

The only one of those that will cut back the sweetness is #3.

#1 will increase the sweetness (same size F-pack in less wine).

Steve


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 5, 2013)

What about increasing the ABV? Which way?


----------



## cpfan (Jan 5, 2013)

Personally I do not like cutting a kit back to 5USG. So #2 or #3 will work to increase the ABV. Since you also want to reduce sweetness, I'd go with #3.

How high do you want to increase the sugar to? You might need half of the F-pack PLUS some sugar.

Steve


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 5, 2013)

I would like to get the ABV up to around 12% so I can keep it for a couple of years. So what do I need to do?


----------



## cpfan (Jan 5, 2013)

Sammyk said:


> I would like to get the ABV up to around 12% so I can keep it for a couple of years. So what do I need to do?


You need to start the kit. Add half the F-pack (if that's your plan). Be a little under your 23 litre mark at this point. Take an sg reading. Figure out how much sugar is needed. Stir VERY well. Continue with making the kit.

Steve


----------

